# ps2 controller mod for pc?



## Ryan_Sama

hello, i just read a thread about a fellow modding an xbox controller to work on a pc, i was wondering if that is possible with a ps2 controller? thanks


----------



## Cromewell

http://www.hartsunlimited.com/supdualboxwi.html


----------



## Machin3

Those converters are really good. I have one at home and works really good. You should have no problem with it.


----------

